# Lost Packages at Customs



## Cespian (8/9/16)

Hey everyone

I ordered 2 packages from GearBest - being delivered through postal services; 1 was over 100 days ago, the other shipped about 35 days ago. Both packages has the same tracking information and both routed through the same country (Netherlands) and the last update I got from PostNL was that my packages has arrived in the destination country (no updates on SAPO at all). 

The 100 day old package I kind of expected to be "deliberately lost" as it contained batteries. 
The 35 day old package however, contained no batteries, nor anything that would bourne additional tarrifs and 3 drip tips that could somehow be related to vaping (I've read stories of vaping related items being detained of late). It has been over a week since the tracking notification and usually at this point, it would have at least reached JIMC, or have at least some tracking record on SAPO's system.

My biggest gripe is that they do not even have the decency to make contact if packages are detained (I did supply my contact details and address and this is usually attached to the exterior of the flyer or box).

Do any of you perhaps know anyone I can contact? I tried JIMC - all the very helpful person said was there is no tracking information so the packages hasnt arrived in SA.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MorneW (8/9/16)

1 of my packages from GB also got "lost". I have a contact at capemail and he said they are detaining most of GB's packages because they put the incorrect value of the products on the waybill. 

Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## dewald.kotze (8/9/16)

I have the same problem. also have something thats been sitting with the same status "delivered to destination" South africa. no tracking since then

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## FiQi (8/9/16)

your best bet is to personally go to cape mail with your initial tracking number. The problem usually happens at JHB sorting facility, where goods lay there for months. The reason for the delay will be because of a backlog. Cape Mail will not contact you to say your package is detained or available, you have to phone them or be there personally to sort things out. 

but most importantly, you must have the ZA tracking number

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (8/9/16)

@MorneW thats very weird because I have previously ordered from GB and they dont put the invoice or disclose any amounts on the package (invoice included inside). Same concept with FT and a few other Chinese suppliers I've ordered from. Hence I always had to go to Cape Mail and produce the invoice (or call and email it to them) prior to them releasing the package. Thanks for the info though, I will contact someone at CapeMail and see if these boys can assist (JIMC has given me no luck).

@dewald.kotze Lemme know if you have any luck.

@FiQi There is no ZA number. The packages have been detained without being scanned/processed. If it was processed, I would have received notification of that on the international tracking number. SAPO/Customs also do not have record of it which means it was immediately detained/lost/thrown-away.

Sad story this is. I was looking forward to my new soldering iron lol.


----------



## kimbo (8/9/16)

Use your tracking number as subject

jimccustomerservices@postoffice.co.za (cc also customer.service@postoffice.co.za and cptinternational@postoffice.co.za)

ask them if they need an invoice or so, i found 90% of the time that is the reason for slow customs, also the last two weeks or so they had a backlog

My one took almost a month to clear customs

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (8/9/16)

kimbo said:


> Use your tracking number as subject
> 
> jimccustomerservices@postoffice.co.za (cc also customer.service@postoffice.co.za and cptinternational@postoffice.co.za)
> 
> ...



Thanks @kimbo I will do that immediately. I did contact them (CIMC and JIMC) telephoically, but yeah, maybe an email will resolve matters.


----------



## kimbo (8/9/16)

Cespian said:


> Thanks @kimbo I will do that immediately. I did contact them (CIMC and JIMC) telephoically, but yeah, maybe an email will resolve matters.


I never had luck with telephone, but email they seem to respond, sometimes within a day. Good luck

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MorneW (8/9/16)

Out of the 4 packages ordered in July, the 3 I received all had a value on the waybill stuck to the package. All just under $20. All 3 I had to provide invoice to collect and had to collect at Capemail. the 4th is the MIA one.


----------



## Cespian (8/9/16)

MorneW said:


> Out of the 4 packages ordered in July, the 3 I received all had a value on the waybill stuck to the package. All just under $20. All 3 I had to provide invoice to collect and had to collect at Capemail. the 4th is the MIA one.



GB must have given them over enough cases for them to be detaining packages then. I never noticed the values printed on the waybill, will keep a look out if these damn parcels ever get released. 

Hope your 4th package gets "found"


----------



## MorneW (13/9/16)

Cespian said:


> GB must have given them over enough cases for them to be detaining packages then. I never noticed the values printed on the waybill, will keep a look out if these damn parcels ever get released.
> 
> Hope your 4th package gets "found"


Thanks, bud. I doubt it will be found  

Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLongTwitch (14/9/16)

I deal with customs and import/export weekly and know the headaches!!!

My biggest suggestion to any and all is to personally find and make nice with a clearing agent. 
...best would be a private company like Prive or MegaFreight etc. (There are loads)

An agent knows all the laws, procedures, will be familiar with CIMC/JIMC and the people therein.
S.A. postal has been in shambles for years now and I don't see it getting much better any time soon.

You will have to pay for the service of a clearing agent, but for those who like to import often;
Trust me on this one, there is no better way to get your orders without hassle.

Notify your agent of the tracking number when you receive it and what service/lines the package will travel;
Then all you do is wait for their communication and successful service.

Just FYI:
Overseas and local customs change regulations almost monthly, which cause more problems and backlog just because logistics agents have to in turn compensate as well as needing to protect themselves.
(I've personally cost UPS R15'000 for an export that had 1 small detail questionable, which resulted in SA Customs to fining them)

And as you can all deduct....SA Post Office is NOT on top of regulations or changes and constantly falling more and more behind, leaving us in more precarious and disappointing situations.

Just my 2c and I wish all who are waiting for imports, the best of luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cespian (14/9/16)

TheLongTwitch said:


> I deal with customs and import/export weekly and know the headaches!!!
> 
> My biggest suggestion to any and all is to personally find and make nice with a clearing agent.
> ...best would be a private company like Prive or MegaFreight etc. (There are loads)
> ...



Thanks for the informative response. I agree whole heartedly on using a clearing agent. Its generally low cost items I am importing, and do so very erratically. If I import high cost/high risk items, I generally go for a dedicated shipping provider that has a presence in SA who will clear and deliver to my door (i.e DHL, Fedex and UPS). 

JIMC/CIMC and SAPO customer services have still not gotten back to me. @kimbo, maybe their backlog affects their customer services department too. I will investigate Clearing Agents again and do a mini cost analysis to see if its worth it for future shipments. I suppose I have to write-off these packages for now.


----------



## kimbo (14/9/16)

Just got a mail from SAPO

Good day


There is no backlog that we were told about, but feel free to contact JIMCCustomerServices@postoffice.co.za for more information


*Wilma Bothma*

Customer Services Consultant

Customer services

South African Post Office SOC Limited

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cespian (27/9/16)

Yay, my second package was "found"! Wonderful turn of events. Guess that GearBest must also be ecstatic that they do not need to effect their 45 day money back guarantee (again). 

No use celebrating yet though. Still gotta deal with Oom Grumpy at Cape Mail when it arrives.


----------



## dewald.kotze (27/9/16)

Lucky you... mine still says On Route. But according the the netherlands track and trace it arrived long ago..


----------



## Cespian (27/9/16)

dewald.kotze said:


> Lucky you... mine still says On Route. But according the the netherlands track and trace it arrived long ago..



Send JIMC an email bud. They took about a week to respond to me, but it appears that my package was mysteriously found shortly after the email.


----------



## Shooterbuddy (1/10/16)

My parcel has now been with customs since 29 August :-/
emailed jimc and was told they are backlogged

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------

